# Top 10 Lakers Scrubs Of The Last 15 Years



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> *Reggie Jordan, 1993-94:* This was back when I was first starting to get into basketball. The Lakers weren't very good in the Post-Magic Rebuilding Era (39-43 in 92-93), but hopes went sky high when they announced the signing of Jordan. Well, not that Jordan. Not afraid to invite the comparison, Reggie dawned number 23 for the purple and gold, but we quickly found out that this was more like "Hot Air Jordan" as the Lakers put up another miserable season in 1993-94 (33-49).
> 
> *Bottom Line:* The lesser Jordan averaged 5.4 points in 23 games for the Lakers, but led the league in mistaken identity: "You wanna trade me a Jordan card for my Vlade Divac? Sure!"
> 
> ...


http://www.examiner.com/x-955-Los-Angeles-Lakers-Examiner~y2008m10d20-10-best-Laker-Scrubs

The other five in the article are J.R. Rider, John Celestand, Mike Penberthy, Mark Madsen and Soumalia Samake.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

COby Karl = Penberthy


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

"*Antonio Harvey, 1993-95:* Another product of the Post-Magic depression, Harvey was a lanky, 6'11" forward out of the powerhouse Pfeiffer University. Harvey made up for minscule numbers for the Lakers by gaining entry into the 1995 NBA Dunk Contest. Unfortunately, he received a "Failed to Qualify" with just a 35.2 in the first round, effectively ending his only opportunity to gain national notoriety. The contest was eventually won by Harold "Baby Jordan" Miner, who wowed the judges with dunks that are now being done by 8th graders."

This is going back quite a few years, but does anyone remember the MTV show Singled Out? Contestants answered a group of questions for 50 members of the opposite sex, and people were eliminated if they're answer didn't match the contestants. This went on for a few rounds until one person was left, and the contestant then went out on a date with the winner.

Anyways my best memory of Antonio Harvey was that he a special guest on the show. The winner? Some fat, not very good looking asian girl. Laughed my *** off when she won.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Mark Madsen for "the dance"


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

this list is terrible... where is tierre brown and jelani mccoy


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

I don't know if I'd call JR Rider or Corie Blount "scrubs". JR wasn't a scrub, he was just a stupid, erratic personality that sabotaged his talent with dumb behavior. Blount, IIRC, came to the Lakers from Chicago and played something of an enforcer role, big body and all that.

Hey how do you have a scrub list without including Samaki Walker?


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Where's Slava?


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Wilmatic2 said:


> Where's Slava?


Ah, there you go.


----------



## xoai (Jun 14, 2005)

Anthony 'pig' Miller should be on that list of hornor. At least Antonio Harvey made some highligh at the end of the night. Pig Miller was just.... fat.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Reggie Jordan popped 28 points on the Jazz in a Laker win. Plus he was signed midseason from the CBA, not some hyped offseason signing like this article leads you to believe. 

Where is Derek Strong, Randolph Keyes or Fred Roberts?


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

DANNY said:


> this list is terrible... where is tierre brown and jelani mccoy


haha... old tierrable brown... everytime he touched the ball i would cringe while saying "give it to kobe, give it to kobe, give it to kobe..."


----------

